# CARE Physical Test in Orange County, CA



## LAemt0993 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the physical test for CARE Ambulance. I have an interview next week that I've been preparing for. I've been researching on this forum and I know there is some sort of back test if you get an offer but I was wondering if anyone could give me any more specifics. I'm a female, 5'1", and about 120 lbs. I've been working out and weightlifting for over year but I'm still super nervous about the physical exams.

I had a physical exam for another ambulance company the other week but I wasn't able to get the job because I wasn't able to lift 150 lb to waist height. I was able to lift it no problem to hip height with straight arms, but afterwards the tester told me to bend my arms 90 degrees to get the 150 lb to waist height! This kind of sucks because I've been focusing so much on leg strength and I wish I had known about this so I also could have been working on arm strength as well. Do you guys know if other companies are like this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtferick (Nov 12, 2015)

Many companies are like this. Can't really remember what exactly was on the physical but you should be fine. Use your legs and don't ever lift with your back. It will become sore and make it tougher throughout the test.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Many companies are like this. Can't really remember what exactly was on the physical but you should be fine. Use your legs and don't ever lift with your back. It will become sore and make it tougher throughout the test.


Thanks. Have you worked with CARE?


----------



## wtferick (Nov 14, 2015)

LAemt0993 said:


> Thanks. Have you worked with CARE?


I have not but have multiple friends who are still there and one that just got hired and started orientation this last Monday. Still trying to get into AMR riverside lol


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ah okay, well I got a conditional job offer! Now I just need to go in for my physical, tb, drug screening, and back test. I'm actually more nervous for the back test than for the interview... It kind of worries me because I'm not too sure what to expect since it's a completely new strength contraption I've never used before.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's the thing with the back test. The test starts out with a lot of resistance then lightens up as the test continues. The trick is to keep applying the same amount of force throughout the entire test. Don't let up, just because the machine lets up.


----------



## mtran (Nov 21, 2015)

Mufasa is right, the resistance changes but you have to keep pushing hard as you can. When the resistance is high you'll push really hard, when the resistance is low you'll be pushing fast. On the light resistance if you don't push fast enough you won't feel resistance, that's bad. They'll explain this all to you before you do the test, as I recall the amount of strength needed to pass is based on your body weight.

There is also a strength test, I forget how much weight but there is one that's around 140lbs lifted to your waist and held for a certain amount of time, 5 seconds maybe. You don't have to bend your arms 90° but just get it to your waist.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay, thanks a lot you guys. Is this 140 lb test based off of a crate filled with weights, dumbbells, or a machine?


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just some additional information. Right now I am able to deadlift/squat at least 165 lbs, so my main concern with the lift test is the arm strength required to bring it to waist level. Would I be able to start the lift test out with my arms already slightly bent to help me bring it to waist level?


----------



## mtran (Nov 21, 2015)

I think you'll be able to start with bent arms. They are pretty lax about it. They basically told me to lift it however I want to. 

Good luck!


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks! And what was the type of weight that you had to lift (barbell/crate/machine)?


----------



## mtran (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh sorry. It is a sled that holds weights, handles on either side.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 21, 2015)

If you're deadlifting 165lbs, you should be fine.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> If you're deadlifting 165lbs, you should be fine.


I hope so! I definitely know I have the leg strength, unfortunately it's just the arm strength that I'm lacking.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 22, 2015)

wtferick said:


> I have not but have multiple friends who are still there and one that just got hired and started orientation this last Monday. Still trying to get into AMR riverside lol


When your friend who recently got hired with CARE went in for his back test at the chiropractor's, did he have to do a lift test as well? When I got the email with details on what to do next, they only specified that I had to do a back test, and nothing about a lift test, unless that's included in the back test.


----------



## mtran (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes you will do the lift test, back test, and DL51.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 22, 2015)

mtran said:


> Yes you will do the lift test, back test, and DL51.


Thank you. Do you currently work with CARE?


----------



## wtferick (Nov 22, 2015)

LAemt0993 said:


> When your friend who recently got hired with CARE went in for his back test at the chiropractor's, did he have to do a lift test as well? When I got the email with details on what to do next, they only specified that I had to do a back test, and nothing about a lift test, unless that's included in the back test.


Yes when you go in, you start on a chair exercise machine for about 30-40mins then the lifting begins then you will go to the back testing portion. That is why it is important to not strain your back while lifting. Other than that good luck  should be fine.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you. I'll keep you all updated. Best of luck with AMR!


----------



## wtferick (Nov 23, 2015)

LAemt0993 said:


> Thank you. I'll keep you all updated. Best of luck with AMR!


Thank you thank you  same to you.


----------



## mtran (Nov 23, 2015)

LAemt0993 said:


> Thank you. Do you currently work with CARE?



Yes I do. Started at the beginning of October. Good luck! Hope to see you around.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2015)

Although I'm waiting on the call back from Schaefer to go do their lift test, I'm curious, if I applied at Care today (already LA Co accredited and just got my OC card) and assuming no hiccups, when would the next new hire class be? I ask because when I tested at AMR last week they said I just missed the last rounds of interviews of the year and unless they could squeeze me in that I probably wouldn't get a call back until January, so like I said I'm just curious if Care is in a similar boat or not


----------



## wtferick (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Although I'm waiting on the call back from Schaefer to go do their lift test, I'm curious, if I applied at Care today (already LA Co accredited and just got my OC card) and assuming no hiccups, when would the next new hire class be? I ask because when I tested at AMR last week they said I just missed the last rounds of interviews of the year and unless they could squeeze me in that I probably wouldn't get a call back until January, so like I said I'm just curious if Care is in a similar boat or not


Care hires about every month. As from what I have seen .


----------



## LAemt0993 (Dec 4, 2015)

Update: Passed the back test! I'll be starting orientation in a week. I'm super excited to start working at Care.


----------



## mtran (Dec 5, 2015)

LAemt0993 said:


> Update: Passed the back test! I'll be starting orientation in a week. I'm super excited to start working at Care.


Congratulations!!


----------



## LAemt0993 (Dec 5, 2015)

mtran said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you! Maybe I'll be meeting you soon


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2015)

I just went to the Care open house last night, but there's a couple questions I forgot to ask, namely on a private car (IFT) shift, how often do you get pulled into 911? Obviously, SGV and Riverside are gonna get less 911s than an East LA unit lol but for whats the average, 10% or less 911s? And I'm assuming this is true, but you know what they say about assumptions  Once cleared from training and assigned a shift and can pickup overtime, you're able to pick up an open 911 shift right?


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 10, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I just went to the Care open house last night, but there's a couple questions I forgot to ask, namely on a private car (IFT) shift, how often do you get pulled into 911? Obviously, SGV and Riverside are gonna get less 911s than an East LA unit lol but for whats the average, 10% or less 911s? And I'm assuming this is true, but you know what they say about assumptions  Once cleared from training and assigned a shift and can pickup overtime, you're able to pick up an open 911 shift right?



It's been a long time since I worked there, but the OC BLS cars averaged maybe 1-3 911's a week, LACo, a little more. The BLS 24's got a little bit more 911 as at the time they were second in to whatever area they were stationed in. And yes, you could pick up open 911, unless it was Anaheim or Fullerton, since you needed "special training". But don't you work at GFD?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

I used to, but not anymore


----------



## wtferick (Dec 12, 2015)

You could pick up as many overtime(911) as you want. As to how many fire calls you get on your BLS IFT. I do not know. But have heard of some being assigned to 911 shifts right off the bat.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I know they said they had to fill a ton of new shifts when they got the south OC contracts earlier this year so idk if new hires can still get openings down there or not (but south OC is a good hours drive from me with no traffic lol)


----------



## wtferick (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I know they said they had to fill a ton of new shifts when they got the south OC contracts earlier this year so idk if new hires can still get openings down there or not (but south OC is a good hours drive from me with no traffic lol)


Yeah driving far was a big no for me aswell lol. To be honest no good calls come out from that area haha. Atleast from what I hear on the Radio.


----------



## DJG22 (Jan 6, 2016)

LAEMT0993, quick question. I just got invited to test with CARE. How was it, any pointers?


----------



## Brady Dale (Jan 11, 2016)

I juat had the back test today. It was pretty tough. I'm a big guy 6'3 250 so the resistance was pretty strong. I'm not so sure I passed it. Is it faily easy to pass it and I am just psyching myself out or do a lot of people fail it?


----------



## LAemt0993 (Jan 13, 2016)

DJG22 said:


> LAEMT0993, quick question. I just got invited to test with CARE. How was it, any pointers?


Hey, sorry for the late reply. Let's see, the behavioral interview itself wasn't bad at all if you prepare beforehand. Lots of situational questions where you have to give examples on how you responded to the situation at hand. I was able to figure out what kind of questions they were going to ask by just doing a simple google search. I then thought of personal examples and just practiced answering them with flashcards. When answering, remember to give the 
1. Background of the problem
2. Your role in the situation 
3. Results of your intervention

Here are a couple of questions they asked I remember off the top of my head. 
-Give me an example of a time you dealt with someone that didn't like you
-Tell me about a time you were in a dangerous situation

The skills test was really basic, all stuff you will have learned in your EMT class. 
The written test was also pretty easy, easier than the NREMT!

Let me know if you have anymore questions  Good luck!


----------



## LAemt0993 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brady Dale said:


> I juat had the back test today. It was pretty tough. I'm a big guy 6'3 250 so the resistance was pretty strong. I'm not so sure I passed it. Is it faily easy to pass it and I am just psyching myself out or do a lot of people fail it?


Hey! From my experience and from talking to the other hires, the back test itself is pretty easy to pass. Good luck with everything!


----------



## DJG22 (Jan 13, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply. Let's see, the behavioral interview itself wasn't bad at all if you prepare beforehand. Lots of situational questions where you have to give examples on how you responded to the situation at hand. I was able to figure out what kind of questions they were going to ask by just doing a simple google search. I then thought of personal examples and just practiced answering them with flashcards. When answering, remember to give the
> 1. Background of the problem
> 2. Your role in the situation
> 3. Results of your intervention
> ...



Awesome thank you for the pointers, going in tomorrow at 8! Do you remember how many questions they asked you? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Jan 14, 2016)

DJG22 said:


> Awesome thank you for the pointers, going in tomorrow at 8! Do you remember how many questions they asked you? Thanks again for the help.


They didn't ask many. I think the whole interview total was probably about 15 minutes.
There was an introductory question, "Why do you want to be an EMT"
An then afterwards about 4-5 scenario-based questions. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Brady Dale (Jan 16, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> Hey! From my experience and from talking to the other hires, the back test itself is pretty easy to pass. Good luck with everything!



Thanks man, I appreciate the advice. I passed! Another question, does Care give you a uniform voucher for boots? I know that they give you a voucher for uniform clothing, but do they give you uniform money for boots?


----------



## LAemt0993 (Jan 17, 2016)

Brady Dale said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the advice. I passed! Another question, does Care give you a uniform voucher for boots? I know that they give you a voucher for uniform clothing, but do they give you uniform money for boots?


Awesome! Are you going to accept the job offer? 
Unfortunately you don't get a voucher for boots. You'll have to pay for that (and your sweater, which is about $80) out of pocket. But keep the receipts and write them off in your taxes!


----------



## DJG22 (Jan 22, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> They didn't ask many. I think the whole interview total was probably about 15 minutes.
> There was an introductory question, "Why do you want to be an EMT"
> An then afterwards about 4-5 scenario-based questions.
> Best of luck!


Got the conditional job offer! Thanks again for the info. For the physical test was it just the back test or did you have to lift a certain amount as well? If so how much? Thanks again


----------



## MDK (Jan 28, 2016)

DJG22 said:


> Got the conditional job offer! Thanks again for the info. For the physical test was it just the back test or did you have to lift a certain amount as well? If so how much? Thanks again



Hey DJG22 Congrats on the job offer! Based on everything I have seen from and heard about Care you definitely scored a good gig and are gonna love it. My question for you is, how long after your interview and testing did you wait to hear back and receive the job offer? I have seen a few different answers to this question spread throughout mostly older forums. I just tested and interviewed with them yesterday and was curious for a more up to date reply. Thanks man and again congrats on the new job!


----------



## DJG22 (Jan 28, 2016)

MDK said:


> Hey DJG22 Congrats on the job offer! Based on everything I have seen from and heard about Care you definitely scored a good gig and are gonna love it. My question for you is, how long after your interview and testing did you wait to hear back and receive the job offer? I have seen a few different answers to this question spread throughout mostly older forums. I just tested and interviewed with them yesterday and was curious for a more up to date reply. Thanks man and again congrats on the new job!


Thanks, appreciate it! I tested on a thurseday and heard back the following monday, so if you tested yesterday i would say u will probably hear back by monday or earlier. Good luck, hope you get it!


----------



## MDK (Jan 28, 2016)

DJG22 said:


> Thanks, appreciate it! I tested on a thurseday and heard back the following monday, so if you tested yesterday i would say u will probably hear back by monday or earlier. Good luck, hope you get it!



Awesome! Yeah I've got my fingers crossed. I appreciate your response! Best of luck to you with everything!


----------



## wtferick (Mar 8, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> Hey! From my experience and from talking to the other hires, the back test itself is pretty easy to pass. Good luck with everything!


How many pounds did you need to deadlift? Getting transferred over to care ambulance and need to do the physical.


----------



## LAemt0993 (Mar 9, 2016)

wtferick said:


> How many pounds did you need to deadlift? Getting transferred over to care ambulance and need to do the physical.


Hey! From what I remember we needed to lift approximately 140 lbs to hip/waist level for 10 seconds, and 40 lbs to shoulder level.  
Why are you getting transferred?


----------



## wtferick (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you


LAemt0993 said:


> Hey! From what I remember we needed to lift approximately 140 lbs to hip/waist level for 10 seconds, and 40 lbs to shoulder level.
> Why are you getting transferred?


do we need to carry any weights up and down stairs? And I don't think I can mention much about the transfer yet. I shall once everyone goes through! Lol


----------



## LAemt0993 (Mar 10, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Do you
> 
> do we need to carry any weights up and down stairs? And I don't think I can mention much about the transfer yet. I shall once everyone goes through! Lol


Lol okay! I don't really remember too much, but I think we carried approximately 90 lbs up and down three stairs.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 12, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> Lol okay! I don't really remember too much, but I think we carried approximately 90 lbs up and down three stairs.


Oh ok doesn't seem bad lol. Have my appointment this Monday so will see haha I'm nervous. Been doing a lot of hyperextentions!


----------



## LAemt0993 (Mar 15, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Oh ok doesn't seem bad lol. Have my appointment this Monday so will see haha I'm nervous. Been doing a lot of hyperextentions!


How was it?


----------



## wtferick (Mar 16, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> How was it?


It was fine. Still waiting to hear back lol will see though. My back isn't as "great" as it was 2 years ago when I took it. So let's hope for the best haha. Got to get my TB/Titers tomorrow.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 18, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> How was it?


Got the job


----------



## LAemt0993 (Mar 19, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Got the job


Congrats!!!! See ya around


----------



## wtferick (Mar 20, 2016)

LAemt0993 said:


> Congrats!!!! See ya around


Thanks! Hope your name tag says LAemt0993 lol


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 1, 2018)

@wtferick Hey man, I wasn't able to send you a private message so I'll just write one out here lol. I just applied with CARE Ambulance and have an interview set in the coming weeks, any tips and or info you could give me would be much appreciated. The main reason for this message tho is regarding the physical test for CARE Ambulance, you mentioned a treadmill... lol... Could you elaborate? I'm a big guy and this machine scares me.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 2, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> @wtferick Hey man, I wasn't able to send you a private message so I'll just write one out here lol. I just applied with CARE Ambulance and have an interview set in the coming weeks, any tips and or info you could give me would be much appreciated. The main reason for this message tho is regarding the physical test for CARE Ambulance, you mentioned a treadmill... lol... Could you elaborate? I'm a big guy and this machine scares me.


I can't give you to much info on the written test and the skills test. (I skipped all of these)

They seem to be pretty easy and from what I heard, they are starting to let things slide just because they need so many EMTs and to many of them were failing. Interview is also simple. Answer honestly and always add something at the end of the interview. Usually to summarize why you are a great candidate.

Now, the physical portion. They usually put you on a treadmill at the beginning just to get you warmed up. It's a cycling machine, not a treadmill (my apologies)

After that i believe you go straight to lifting weights up and down 3-steps for a total of 3 times. The most you have to lift is 120 or 140 pounds in a crate, can't remember. You can't place these weights down during the test or it's an automatic fail. Last part is a back testing machine. Best way to pass is to Push hard and fast. If you want to start training for it. Hyper extensions at home would be ideal.

I believe that's all they have. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 2, 2018)

wtferick said:


> I can't give you to much info on the written test and the skills test. (I skipped all of these)
> 
> They seem to be pretty easy and from what I heard, they are starting to let things slide just because they need so many EMTs and to many of them were failing. Interview is also simple. Answer honestly and always add something at the end of the interview. Usually to summarize why you are a great candidate.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your help, with the date approaching so fast I'm starting to feel the pressure! Again, thanks for everything and I hope to see you out there!


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 3, 2018)

@wtferick I did have more question, regarding after the interview. I would like to send in a thank you letter for the proctors taking the time out of their days to interview me, how could I go about doing that?


----------



## SurfEMT (Mar 6, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> @wtferick I did have more question, regarding after the interview. I would like to send in a thank you letter for the proctors taking the time out of their days to interview me, how could I go about doing that?


Re: Note. Don't bother. It won't put you over the top if you're borderline, and if you passed, it doesn't matter. They aren't forced to interview you. BTW, the paperwork emails HR sent should've told you you'll get 4 of 6 Registry/Skills scenarios. Don't worry about it. The skills are straightforward. You should already know how to do a head to toes rapid assessment, backboard, SAMPLE and OPQRST, how to stop bleeding, when/how to oxygenate, etc. The written test is general EMT knowledge; stuff that should be in your head since EMT school, like CPR compressions, why/when to use a BVM, typical pulse and heart rates, plus it's multiple choice so the answer is staring back at you. If you pass, you'll have a time frame to do your FEMA classes (online) if you haven't already, take the physical test and get other things done. Sooner you finish those tasks, sooner you'll get into the next upcoming two-week orientation. Easy. You got this.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 7, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> I really appreciate your help, with the date approaching so fast I'm starting to feel the pressure! Again, thanks for everything and I hope to see you out there!


If you are 21+ 
I would highly suggest to apply to Emergency Ambulance out in Brea. They train top notch employees in my opinion.


----------



## deadhead (Mar 13, 2018)

wtferick said:


> If you are 21+
> I would highly suggest to apply to Emergency Ambulance out in Brea. They train top notch employees in my opinion.


Thanks very much for the compliment.  I'd agree.  I really think we do have some top notch EMTs.


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 24, 2018)

SurfEMT said:


> Re: Note. Don't bother. It won't put you over the top if you're borderline, and if you passed, it doesn't matter. They aren't forced to interview you. BTW, the paperwork emails HR sent should've told you you'll get 4 of 6 Registry/Skills scenarios. Don't worry about it. The skills are straightforward. You should already know how to do a head to toes rapid assessment, backboard, SAMPLE and OPQRST, how to stop bleeding, when/how to oxygenate, etc. The written test is general EMT knowledge; stuff that should be in your head since EMT school, like CPR compressions, why/when to use a BVM, typical pulse and heart rates, plus it's multiple choice so the answer is staring back at you. If you pass, you'll have a time frame to do your FEMA classes (online) if you haven't already, take the physical test and get other things done. Sooner you finish those tasks, sooner you'll get into the next upcoming two-week orientation. Easy. You got this.



Hey man, thank you! Just got an email saying when the next orientation takes place for CARE Ambulance. Does this mean I got the job and I passed all the pre-employment testing? Wondering when/if I should put in my two-weeks at my current job soon.

@wtferick


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 24, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> Hey man, thank you! Just got an email saying when the next orientation takes place. Does this mean I got the job and I passed all the pre-employment testing? Wondering when/if I should put in my two-weeks at my current job soon.



@wtferick


----------



## wtferick (Mar 24, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> @wtferick


Sounds like your in
Finish FTO first then I would say to put in your two weeks.


----------



## Arviragus (Mar 24, 2018)

wtferick said:


> Sounds like your in
> Finish FTO first then I would say to put in your two weeks.



Finish FTO? Field training officer/offer? Lol


----------



## wtferick (Mar 25, 2018)

Arviragus said:


> Finish FTO? Field training officer/offer? Lol


Finish the training first with the FTO. Study the city or zone you at working at and learn which hospitals are where and how to get to them.


----------



## deadhead (Jul 25, 2018)

wtferick said:


> If you are 21+
> I would highly suggest to apply to Emergency Ambulance out in Brea. They train top notch employees in my opinion.


Thanks for the referral wtferick.  FYI, we've changed practice a little and have now opened up a few attendant only positions for candidates who are under 21.  We're still hiring, actually like every other provider we're always hiring.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Aug 14, 2018)

So after you get the conditional job offer from care, with the drug screening test, do they have to take your vitals before the physical test?


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Aug 14, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> So after you get the conditional job offer from care, with the drug screening test, do they have to take your vitals before the physical test?


I’m hoping someone who’s recently gone through Care’s hiring process can answer this


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m not sure what the question is, but with most companies once you get your conditional they send you to a clinic for the physical where they’ll do vitals, vision, physical exam and urinalysis. 

If you don’t have your DOT card they’ll get you one there.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2018)

any care medics on here id like to ask a few question too plz? pm me


----------

